# Site Survey Sheet



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like to make a site survey sheet that I can use to write down notes and job details pre-installation. I was wondering if any of you guys have a layout for this or if you have any suggestions or ideas of what type of content you'd put on these sheets. 

I suppose I could just write it down as I go on paper but I figure if I have something a little bit more organized that might be better for the job.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

PM sent, also check out

Give a form, take a form - Contractor Talk - Professional Construction and Remodeling Forum

Browse through those posts and you will find many files that may be of use.


----------

